# Things to come



## Guest

I have just attended a Beethoven concert featuring Freddy Kempf playing the 4th P con. What a wonderful Pianist at only 29 he has a future that most can only dream of, he is also a Car nut and seems to think that Audi are a good car !! so his taste needs a bit of work putting into it lol.
The conductor was also a young man that I had never heard of, *Pietary Inkinen*, he is Finnish, and a Footballer plus a Rock star, but that genre is beyond my experience, thankfully. He also has his own Trio which débuts at Wigmore Hall this year, String or Piano Trio I don't know, those of you in Europe will probably know him well. He conducted our NZSO in Beethoven 5th Sym and had the orchestra well under control, he brought out lines of the work that I had not noticed before and really is another young man with a future. 
It made me think of a program that used to be on the BBC called "The rising generation" where Jacqueline Du Pre was discovered around 1962 after a performance at the Edinburgh Festival,


----------

